# Kubota bx1850 fuel system issue?



## David Campbell26554 (May 17, 2020)

Hello everyone. I was running my 1850 with belly mower for about 5 hours. Ran beautifully the entire day. Temp was great no sign of an issue then all of the sudden she died. Would crank and smoke but not run. Changed fuel filters bled system. It started rough at first then idled fine. Took it out just to drive it. Lost power would not start. Sat 2 days went to try to start. Got it started. Idled rough at first then straightened up. Gradually gave more throttle until it was smooth at full throttle and let it run 15 mins. Take for a drive, same thing. Now it won’t start at all. Am I looking at a fuel pump? Any ideas ? Please help this mechanically challenged fella!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy David, welcome to the tractor forum.

I have a Kubota G1900, which is very similar to your 1850. My comments are based upon my tractor, you may have some differences.

Your Kubota is not getting fuel when it quits. I see you changed fuel filters, which means you changed *both* fuel filters? On my tractor there are two filters. There is a fuel filter behind the left rear wheel plus another up by the injection pump.

You may have an intermittent safety switch?? Is there any time that it will not crank (starter will not engage) after it quits running? 

I once had a big blob of sealant plug the fuel outlet of the fuel tank. Don't know where it came from, but it was inside the tank. I think this was a one-off freak situation. But, check that you can get free flow from the fuel tank. Also make sure that the vent in your fuel cap is open. A plugged vent will allow vacuum to build up in tank and prevent fuel flow.

There is also a small fuel pump behind the left rear wheel, maybe under the sheet metal. Follow the fuel line from the tank. You may be able to hear it running when you turn the keyswitch "on". This may be where your problem is. Intermittent operation?? Clean the electrical connections. Maybe replace it.

Also make sure your fuel shut-off valve isn't malfunctioning causing the problem. It is computer controlled, pulls in to kill fuel, which would mean that power is applied to it (computer malfunction??).

From my experience, you cannot kill these small Kubota diesel engines. Mine is 24 years old and still runs well. But on a rare occasion they can have problems.


----------



## David Campbell26554 (May 17, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Howdy David, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I have a Kubota G1900, which is very similar to your 1850. My comments are based upon my tractor, you may have some differences.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Actually found the issue today. I jump to the pump and it ran and I got fuel out of the front. (I did change both filters btw) turns out the fuse was blown.. which led me to believe something was wrong. So I traced the wires and found where the cross over the frame the insulation had worn off and the wires were touching. Replaced, the bad section and added extra re-enforcements to the insulation and she’s good as new. I expect another 15 years out of it


----------

